# Team lead starting pay



## Mike128559 (Jul 19, 2020)

So I have been with target for four years now I have worked in every area of the store except front end. I am going to be promoted to fulfillment operations team lead. How much should I expect the pay to be is it the 19 minimum or do my four years count towards putting me above that. I didn't know if you have room to negotiate or you just get what you get with tl level.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 19, 2020)

There's always a pay range. Be prepared to sell yourself and ask for more.  The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 19, 2020)

Mike128559 said:


> So I have been with target for four years now I have worked in every area of the store except front end. I am going to be promoted to fulfillment operations team lead. How much should I expect the pay to be is it the 19 minimum or do my four years count towards putting me above that. I didn't know if you have room to negotiate or you just get what you get with tl level.


TL starting wage is (TM starting wage+$4). You can use your four years as the reason for experience.  Doesn’t hurt to negotiate to get higher pay.


----------



## CIHYFS (Jul 19, 2020)

I see this as highly unlikely because the new bump in starting pay puts existing TL's with 0-6+ years of being a TL at the same base pay rate as new TL's.  Meaning if they give you more than the base, you will start out making more than your new peers.

Edit: I am not telling you to not try though!


----------



## NKG (Jul 19, 2020)

I got a dollar with my previous experience without asking


----------



## Mike128559 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks for the advice everyone I appreciate it.


----------

